# The Man Who Knits--yarn from Goodwill/Salvation Army stores sweaters



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just sharing. I came across this video on my PBS email. I hope you can see it. Try clicking on the link below or highlighting the entire link below and enter. Hopefully it will open. Basically, this retired gentleman got the knitting bug while in Ireland and, being on limited income, he buys ready-made sweaters from store like Goodwill or Salvation Army, which are made of all natural fibers, wool, cashmere, etc. He buys them, brings them home, takes them apart, winds the fiber into cakes, and he then has yarn to make hats. Very interesting and inspiring. I hope you can see it.

http://www.nextavenue.org/video-the-man-who-knits/?hide_newsletter=true&utm_source=Next+Avenue+Email+Newsletter&utm_campaign=1c1f35feee-02.09.2016_NextAvenue_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_056a405b5a-1c1f35feee-165272677&mc_cid=1c1f35feee&mc_eid=696ce36741


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Good on him! I like to pull jumpers apart, too. It gives you such a sense of satisfaction when you have all those lovely cakes of yarn for your efforts.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Great video! Thank you for sharing this. He makes me want to drop everything and go to Goodwill. I've tried finding wool and cashmere sweaters at Goodwill in the past, but I think I have given up too quickly.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the video. He is an amazing man and I applaud him for recycling sweaters into hats. What a lovely man. It did not say if he used patterns - which I am sure he did.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Recycled yarn is a big part of my stash too. I look for more basic 4ply yarns though except when looking for yarn for doll clothes. Sometimes I repair the item.Today I am redoing an All in One vest. Who ever made it did a great job on the top but got carried away with increases after the armhole. It was thrown away with the stitches still on the needle.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for link. Wish they had shown some sweaters he made.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been interested in doing this, except I don't know the difference between serdged seams and not. Does anyone know how to tell the difference?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Serged seams have been cut, therefore you have shorter lengths of yarn, a lot of splicing to do. Very time consuming!,


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

MissV2 said:


> Just sharing. I came across this video on my PBS email. I hope you can see it. Try clicking on the link below or highlighting the entire link below and enter. Hopefully it will open. Basically, this retired gentleman got the knitting bug while in Ireland and, being on limited income, he buys ready-made sweaters from store like Goodwill or Salvation Army, which are made of all natural fibers, wool, cashmere, etc. He buys them, brings them home, takes them apart, winds the fiber into cakes, and he then has yarn to make hats. Very interesting and inspiring. I hope you can see it.
> 
> .
> http://www.nextavenue.org/video-the-man-who-knits/?hide_newsletter=true&utm_source=Next+Avenue+Email+Newsletter&utm_campaign=1c1f35feee-02.09.2016_NextAvenue_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_056a405b5a-1c1f35feee-165272677&mc_cid=1c1f35feee&mc_eid=696ce36741


Thank you so much for sharing this link. There is a man who has turned his retirement into a productive and rewarding venture. I am sure that I saw a price tag hanging from one of his lovely hats. I hope he has an extensive clientele as his workmanship is lovely.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Great video. Makes me want to check out our thrift stores for sweaters.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

When you look at the seam of a serged sweater, it will look like a thread seam that is straight and has little v's coming out of the straight line. If you rub the edge a little you will see little ends coming out. The two sides of the seam will not be able to be separated, like when you seam your own item. The only time I reuse serged sweaters is for doll clothes and good cotton for two sided potholders so the joins can be inside.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I've NEVER found a sweater that was from a decent fiber at any of the thrift shops around here. Well, not really never. But I have NO desire to deal with a sweater that some idiot didn't know was wool and felted in the washer. That's the kind of luck I have when I look for wool or other nice fibers. I envy those of you with better luck.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

It looked like some of the sweaters he bought were machine made and used fine wool,would they unpick?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Just think of all the poor people who would have a warm sweater if he didn't do this.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, it was very interesting.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

The video didn't show whether he washed the sweater or yarn. I've raveled a "wool" sweater, but found that I had to wet or wash the yarn and then let it dry under pressure to release the "curls" from the previous knitting. If you didn't do this, your knitting would have bumps and curls that you wouldn't want in your knitting.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> I've been interested in doing this, except I don't know the difference between serdged seams and not. Does anyone know how to tell the difference?


Serged seams are done on a sewing machine made for that purpose. If you look at your store bought clothing you will see the serged edge. Sweaters and clothes made with serged edges are cut from yardage. Sweaters made on knitting machines usually have a chain stitch seam, also done a machine made for that purpose. The shaping is done with increases and decreases as hand knit garments are made. Look at the seams and you will soon learn which is the one you want. Serged garments can be altered by using a serger but won't ravel so you have long strands.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely story. Gives me something new to look for in the thrift stores. (as if I needed more yarn!)


----------



## lv2bquilting2 (Jan 23, 2016)

I so enjoyed this video about the retired gentleman who knits. Since I am elderly, with very limited income, I now have a new place to search for yarn. I would never have thought of it, but since I do shop at Goodwill on a weekly basis, I now have another reason to do so. Thanks for sharing.

Sylvia


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting! :thumbup:


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I looked in my local goodwill and salvation army and found nothing but acrylic that started out cheap. One or 2 decent sweaters popped up, they were not inexpensive. New yarn would have been a better choice for anything but these items.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Would the poor people have the resources and knowledge to care for these delicate yarns?


kittykatzmom said:


> Just think of all the poor people who would have a warm sweater if he didn't do this.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanx. I have bought some very luxurious yarns at Savers.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. I really enjoyed his story. 

I've heard of others buying thrift store sweaters to unravel and reuse the yarn. I haven't tried this myself, yet (I blush to think about the huge stash of yarn I have), but if I ever get the urge to want a luxury yarn for a project, I might try browsing in some of the Goodwill or Salvation Army thrift stores to see what I can find.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

He sure makes it look simple. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

He dose a great job.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I'm inspired! Now I know what to do with all the left over scrap yarn...never thought of using it to make hats.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video, I really enjoyed it. He is very blessed to get a natural fiber sweater for 99 cents. About all we have in my area is acrylic, and they will run about $3 to $5. When I have found a few, I am always tempted to wear them, and I end up washing them and hanging them in my closet. lol!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes I have seen him in FB. It looks very easy but it is not to undo sweaters. He does it do quickly great hobby.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm another of those who have trouble finding sweaters made of decent fibers at local thrift stores. I long ago gave up the idea of trying to find a sweater to harvest wool from for re knitting. With a lot of diligent searching (numerous visits) I found a half dozen sweaters that were wool. I recycled them into dryer balls and a couple of felting projects. I can't speak for others, but when I am purchasing sweaters for recycling I try to find sweaters that are, for one reason or another, are not likely to sell as garments; too outdated, holes, just plain ugly.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Loved the story "The Man Who Knits!"

What an inspiration. Loved his home and the hat tree. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Not always true. I recycle all the time but I never use items that are wearable. Most of the sweaters that I use are thrown away because of holes. If its just a seam I fix it. The same with afghans.If it was thrown away not completed I do my best to finish or repair without remaking. I really enjoy donating things and recycling. This is a way to do both. Think of it like cutting up used clothes to make quilts.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry The above post was in reply to Kittykatzmom


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Our church has a community clothes closet. I will now make sure that if knitted/crochet items come in with holes they are saved to craft with.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

That is fantastic and he does a beautiful job. So many different designs.


----------

